
The Bodleian's ‘secret trove of obscene material’ - pepys
https://www.the-tls.co.uk/articles/public/sex-libris/
======
jjar
Sad to have missed the exhibition as a student of the University. My
coursemates also found this quite amusing!

------
hardlianotion
Not so secret now.

